# 24000 net pay, what will gross be?



## caitm

Starting a new job, offer is 24000 euro gross, what would the net be? Should add this will be paid monthly. Co-habiting with partner, we have one child...


----------



## mandelbrot

caitm said:


> Starting a new job, offer is 24000 euro gross, what would the net be? Should add this will be paid monthly. Co-habiting with partner, we have one child...



If you are unmarried and living with your partner, you are taxed as a single person (no one parent family credit etc...) so I calculate it as follows:

Monthly:
Gross €2,000.00
PAYE €125.00
PRSI €57.99
USC €83.23
Net pay €1,733.78


----------



## chook

Tax calculator: http://www.deloitte.ie/tc/Default.aspx


----------



## deadlyduck

Using my spreadsheet calculator, I calculate as follows (tallies with Mandelbrot's calculations above):



		Code:
	

Gross              24000
PAYE                1500
PRSI                 696
Univ Soc Chg         [U]999[/U]
Net                [U]20806[/U]

This is equivalent to net per week of €400 or €1734 per calendar month


----------



## mandelbrot

chook said:


> Tax calculator: http://www.deloitte.ie/tc/Default.aspx



Ha, you just confirmed my figures were completely correct!


----------



## chook

Yup. Just thought it useful to point the op to the calculator in case there are other variables.


----------



## mandelbrot

chook said:


> Yup. Just thought it useful to point the op to the calculator in case there are other variables.



I appreciate that, and I imagine that you found that Deloitte page by typing the words "Tax Calculator" into a Google search...

So, when I see a question like that, I assume the person posting it has no interest in doing it the easy way - since they've already expended more time and effort by setting up an AAM account specifically to ask someone else to do it for them...

(I mean no disrespect to you, as you've been very helpful, nor to the OP, because some people are just allergic to anything tax-related, everyone is different!)


----------



## lionstour

caitm said:


> Starting a new job, offer is 24000 euro gross, what would the net be? Should add this will be paid monthly. Co-habiting with partner, we have one child...


 

Good luck with the new job and with the child. Exciting times.


----------



## allthedoyles

As a co-habiting couple , you may be able to increase your net pay by claiming FIS , depending on your total income as a family .

Such in our system in Ireland , that as a taxable employee , you take home €1733 monthly , whereas , as a co-habiting couple on SW , you would take home €1485 monthly  .

AND on SW , you qualify for extra benefits like , medical card , rent supplement / mortgage supplement , fuel allowance , back-to-school clothing allowance / school books grant .

In effect , you are working for less than € 200 per month .

But of course , job satisfaction is worth more than that .


----------

